# Is my wether too big to show???



## hoghollowranch (Apr 13, 2012)

I got a boer wether along with one of my dairy goats. He has been shown before and won, but he is older now. I am going to a county fair and there aren't any rules against goats his size, but I don't want to have a giant goat compared to other peoples kid wethers. He is just a year old, I guess over 100 pounds and under 170? I am not sure about his weight but somewhere in there. 

Is he too big or is it normal for people to have large goats at a show? This is my first show so I don't know. :whatgoat:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

At our county fair and state fair the wether has to be under 1 year of age in order to show. They break the classes down by wait. I don't know where you live or what your rules are. Ask someone if there is an age limit on wethers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd definitely ask, because the rules in each state vary. I'm in KY and they have to be born after a certain date - to show this year I think wethers have to be born after August 15, 2011 or somewhere around there. They also have to have their scrapie tag AND a state KUIP tag which they get before June 1st -- all 'market' animals have to have this tag, even sheep, beef, swine, it's mandatory here - when putting the KUIP tag on they collect the skin/hair where they tag and do a DNA test to test for disease, etc.

Like Kayla said, they divide the classes into weight classes, your boy would just be a high weight. I've seen some huge wethers at some of the shows, but not sure of their age at the time of showing.

Good Luck, hopefully you can show.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

At our shows they have to have their milk teeth


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Does he still have all his milk teeth? If so, then you **Should** be okay.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

i has show a 10 moth weather and one grand chamien and he was not being very nice to me but he was bigest in his class


----------

